# Ice on freezer door



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a brand new fridge with top freezer. There was a problem with dents so GE ordered new doors which were replaced last week. Since then I have noticed ice forming where the door and the freezer meet. So, a few inches below the rubber gasket on the door as well as in the freezer. It looks like condensation as the ice is drip like.

Any guesses about why this is happening? I didn't notice this with the original door.

I'll be calling the store again, but that may mean waiting for a service guy and if this is something simple, I'd rather just take care of it.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

G'day,

Gap in the door gasket not sealing might be leaking some air back and forth causing the condensation. Don't get too deep into it yourself and void your warranty, let them handle it.

jeff.


----------



## oddjob (Sep 19, 2005)

Most freezer compartments have a mullion heater to prevent the door from freezing shut, since the door was replaced is it possible it may have been disconnected,


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

*Thanks for the ideas*

The service guy came and diddled with the gasket and things seem to be okay now.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Dusty said:


> The service guy came and diddled with the gasket and things seem to be okay now.


Thankx for the update! 



> Most freezer compartments have a mullion heater to prevent the door from freezing shut


Electric mullion heaters went out several years ago and are replaced with a loop of the hot condensor coil around the cabinet door openings = uses less power.
The yoder loop/mullion heaters where there to help prevent moisture, esp in the warmer summer months.

jeff.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Dusty said:


> The service guy came and diddled with the gasket and things seem to be okay now.


 

God I hope you mean he fiddled with the gasket :laughing:


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Diddled or fiddled, whatever it was he did is fine by me as long as it works:wink:


----------

